# Dragon Pharm EQ 300 PIP?



## smguy4u (Dec 18, 2015)

Hey guys, getting ready to start a new cycle and have always incorporated EQ in them but have used another source.  Anyone have feedback on the Dragon Pharm. EQ  I like that it's 300 as opposed to the 200 I've been using.  Thanks guys.


----------



## bayou boy (Dec 18, 2015)

Ice used there gear not eq but others. Never any issues with quality. I've gotten minor pip before but always do with gear. Dragon gear has been my main lab for lil while now

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## rowleyxlt0501 (Dec 20, 2015)

EQ is the only compound that I've ever had pip with and it was really  bad.  May have been the brand but I had to cut the cycle because of it so I've never tried it again


----------



## GearHead40 (Dec 20, 2015)

EQ should be ABSOLUTELY painless.  Obviously there was a problem with the filtering process.

Hopefully you got a refund from whoever sold you that junk.


----------



## rowleyxlt0501 (Dec 20, 2015)

Unfortunately not, that was a while ago when I was a newbie and getting local for outrageous prices,  but my new source has been amazing  100% pip free


----------



## GearHead40 (Dec 20, 2015)

It's nice to have confidence in your source/gear.  This is a tough game.  You put in your work in the gym...plan your diet...buy your gear...spending hard earned money trying to get optimal results....then shit like that happens.  It's a lonely solitary road we walk here.  Just have to suck it up and let it roll off your back and get back on the horse...or another source...


----------



## rowleyxlt0501 (Dec 20, 2015)

Yeah everyone  has a bad experience  here and there but over all its been a good experience,  lots of learning.   Just wish I would have been on the forums  before I started. Would have steered me clear of a few bumps I've  had in the road


----------

